# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Handmade Moccasins

## pgvoutdoors

A few years ago I purchased a pair of handmade moccasins from Arrow Moccasin Company.  I had asked around and many people that participate in Rendezvous said they were a really good company.  I've been completely satisfied and the quality is outstanding.  My leather craft skills are not at the level to produce such an item.

This pair is called "The French Canadian Boot" and is fleece lined.  The lower is cow hide, the upper elk.  The current cost is $227 for the fleece lined, ($186 without the fleece) plus shipping.  They make many other styles as well.

Their website is: http://www.arrowmoc.com/mocasins.html

----------


## huntermj

The lining looks warm. can it be removed for the summer? How water proof are they?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> The lining looks warm. can it be removed for the summer? How water proof are they?


The lining is fixed, can not be removed.  You must decide whether you want it lined or not when you order them.  The sole is double layered giving them a longer life as well as protecting your feet from stones.

I waterproof mine with snow seal wax and that works well.  The elk upper is harder to keep dry than the cow hide lower.  Elk is soft and absorbent by nature.  They're very comfortable during the three colder seasons of the year.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Two problems everyone has with moccasins is the flat leather sole, (it's very slippery), and the waterproofing. In the nastier weather I use a pair of NEOS over-boots. The pair I have is very lightweight; waterproof nylon upper and cleated rubber soles.

Some of their styles are available at Campmor but I didn't see the ones I have.

http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/...turer=25011268

----------


## red lake

Steger Mukluks are a better cold weather boot IMHO. www.mukluks.com

There are made with brain tanned smoked moosehide, which is far superior to factory tanned leather. It can breathe which is what you want in a cold weather boot.

They also have wool felt liners that are removable, also essential feature of a winter mukluk. A mukluk is designed for cold weather travel and as soon as you waterproof it you might as well be wearing rubber boots. The breathability is gone with the waterproofing.

However, if it is waterproof and lightweight you are after you want to get sealskin boots. I know nobody who sells these so it may take alot of research and making them yourself may be your only possibility. 

When it comes to modern moccasins and mukluks they have a crepe bottom on them that solves the slickness of a leather soled shoe. 

Waterproof moccasins for warm weather travel is something I don't know if it is possible without using chemical waterproofing, they are light and small enough that two pairs may be wise, one dries as you wear the other.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Nice Mocs!

----------


## FVR

I kinda like my pair.  They don't have the fleece as it does not get that cccoold down here.  I picked up mine when they cost $150.00 a pair, that was awhile ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


If you don't like the slip, many will use that stuff "Goop" on them.  They make designs on the soles and let dry.  I have not tried it yet.

They are slightly waterproof, but it does not matter because I wear wool socks in the winter.  I do take them off when fording streams, a little wet, okay, soaked, not good as I have found out.  Nothing worse than trying to put on wet, almost frozen mocs.

----------


## Runs With Beer

FVR, Have you ever herd of Snowseal. This is one of the best water proofing I have ever come across.

----------


## FVR

No, I have not.  But I am going to google it in a minute.

Thanks.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Snowseal is great stuff, You wont be disappointed.

----------


## tacmedic

FVR- do you mean the Goop adhesive?  I'll have to try that!

----------


## FVR

It is the Goop that you use to glue shoe soles back on.  The only problem that I would see is that if they are thin soled mocs, then you would feel the grip.  But, double soled Arrow mocs should do fine.

By the way, those Arrow mocs, have a lifetime gaurantee on the soles.

----------


## RBB

I've always made my own.  Learned from my grandmother when I was just a tyke.

Don't have any photos of the summer mocs, but I always make sure to have about ten pair on hand.

For waterproofing, I use Hubbard's Shoe Grease:

Winter Mocs:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice work RBB.  They do look comfortable.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

RBB, I "LIKE"!  I would like to get a good pattern and try to make a pair of Muks.

FVR, It looks like we have the same style, except for the fleece lining.

----------


## FVR

PGV,

They are good quality mocs.  I have tried so many times to make a good pair of mocs, have yet to make a comfy pair.

The Arrows are real comfy, double soled, with a lifetime warranty.  Can't beat that.  

RBB, Awsome.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The Rendezvous people like the Arrow brand because they offer authentic reproductions that they are allowed to use.  I just like them for there comfort and durability.

----------


## Mission:Love

I was wondering if there was a "cool" leather I could wear in warmer climates. I am going to in Africa in April & I started thinking about the best type of footwear & I thought of moccasins. I was wondering anyones opinion who knows more about them than I do. There will be ALOT of walking, so is this going to be comfortable? I've never owned a pair. So I wouldn't even know the type of leather would need to be used. Thanks alot~

----------


## Runs With Beer

Welcome Mission Love, Hows about walking over to  the intro sec. and tell us a little about your self?

----------


## RBB

RE:  Leather:   I use moose - or elk - if I'm lucky enough to know someone who's gone elk hunting out west.  I've made some from thicker deer hide, but deer hide always stretches - a lot.  If you are making summer mocs (from any type leather) - be sure they fit so tight you can hardly get in them.  They will stretch.  It is always good to make the heel in such a way that you can sew it tighter - after you've worn them a while and they stretch out.

The problem many people have - when they first try to make mocs - is too thick of leather.  It has to be fairly thin to make a good pair of mocs.  the Arrow mocs, and other mocs commercially made of thick cow hide - are most likely made on a last - like regular shoes.  You may notice on Arrow mocs, and other thick leather mocs, that the underside does not cap over the toe - where it meets the vamp - unlike mocs made by Indians.  They can't.  The leather is too thick and it won't make the bend.  Nor will it pucker - as it does in an Indian made moggasin.

As to using moggasins in Africa - I'd find out a little bit about the country you'll be in before I brought mocs.  If there are a lot of thorns - please remember, wearing moggasins is just a polite way of going barefoot.

You could check out Apapche or SW styles of moggasins - which use a rawhide sole.  Raw hide soles tend to be very slippery, however.

----------


## tsitenha

As the point of the question Mission:love is going and walking in Africa, get a well made hiker with a sturdy sole. Lots of things will go through the regular sole of moccassins and regular shoes.
I have a friend who is presently in Kenya and that is exactly what he is wearing along with suitable changes of socks and foot care pack. Hardening up his feet here first, made his feet better able to cover the ground.
By asking this question I surmise that your feet are not ready made tough.
Now is the time to get and wear in your boots, let both the boots adjust to your feet and your feet toughen up for the walking in the same boots.
Medical help for blistered, cramping, aching feet is not always easily accessed. 
Bring foot powder, blister pack and know how to use them. 
Keep the moccasins for camp, evenings when relaxing or when your feet are toughened up.
Sorry for the highjacking on mocs

----------


## Mission:Love

Thank you.
That's very useful information to consider. I know alot of people there walk around barefoot. But that doesn't necessarily mean I should be. hmm.

----------


## tsitenha

Most people there walk around shoeless:
1: don't have money to buy shoes
2: never wore shoes to start with
3: feet are tough as shoe leather now
4: would have to have custom made shoes as their feet are very wide with extreme calloused soles from being shoeless
5: sandals suit their needs better
6: they know what to look for in ground puncture hazards

----------


## RBB

Went out to eat tonight with my brother, Dan, and his wife, Vicky.  They just got back from two years in Tanzania.  Dan spent a lot of time in the bush.  I asked them what they wore for shoes while they were there.  He said it was a lot dirtier in the bush than it is in the woods around here.

Dan said when he was in the bush, he wore tenna-shoes and work boots.  Vicky said that everything was very dirty there and she liked having shoes that could be easily washed with soap and water -  like Crocs.

They both said mocs would be low on their list of choices for footwear - at least in that part of Africa. 

Dan had some very interesting stories concerning natives there - and bandit encounters.

----------


## USMC2010

I really want a pair of moccasin boots that i could wear year round. They do not need to be lined for winter or anything but i would like them to be waterproof if possible. I would be using them to hunt and just hike in the summertime

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there USMC2010 - how about marching on over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I really want a pair of moccasin boots that i could wear year round. They do not need to be lined for winter or anything but i would like them to be waterproof if possible. I would be using them to hunt and just hike in the summertime


One word= Chippewah Boots

----------


## Ole WV Coot

They look nice, probably comfortable but too much $$. My feet do best with 8" RedWing climbing boots with a 1" heel at about the same price. I don't think I could do much walking without stepping on something pointy. For support, comfort and something I have have worn for years I will stick with mine.

----------


## gryffynklm

I have a great pair of Bald Mountain Moccasins that I have used for 12 years. During that time I have had them resoled every 2 to three years. It is made of buffalo with vibrum (sp?) soles. Unfortunately they are no longer made. I keep them conditioned with mink oil without silicone because the silicone can eventually cause the leather to become stiff. I also wash them by hand using Woolite at least twice a year. It depends how dirty they get and if they become stiff. I usually let then air dry with a generous slathering of mink oil. They are not cheep but they have also lasted for a long time with resoling. They are up for retirement.

These are similar to mine however mine are chocolate brown with the black reinforcement at the buttons. no fancy colors. 

Windwalker Footwear. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

RBB, very very nice  :Drool: 

Your mocs look comfortable. The style would suit my needs better then what I have. Thanks for posting

----------


## hunter63

A lot of people we Rendezvous with wear these, Carl Dyer mocs.

He used to custom make them, send him a drawing of your foot, and then they make them to order.
Mine and DW are the Rendezvous style and have double soles. They also will re-sole them and similar moc's.

http://carldyers.com/

Wear them into a river, get soaked good, then wear them dry, they are like a second skin.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Ok, 2 words = Vibram Soles

----------

